# L. minor



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2008)

My L. minor I caught from camp just turned into an adult female today.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 8, 2008)

Great photos! I just caught a tiny nymph in my back yard today. Maybe it will be the male you need. Of course, your female will probably die of old age before this one is an adult


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2008)

Hopefully if you find a male let me know. I don't want her to go to waste.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone know what mantis "L. Minor" is? Does it live in So. Cal?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 30, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> Anyone know what mantis "L. Minor" is? Does it live in So. Cal?


Litaneutria minor

Minor ground mantis  



> In the U.S.: widespread; from Colorado and Arizona to Mexico, northwest to California, north to Dakota, and occasionally to Texas.


 - http://bugguide.net/node/view/35588Cute little gal...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Sparky, missed you! Glad u found a little friend to care for!


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 1, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi Sparky, missed you! Glad u found a little friend to care for!


Umm, this was from June :blink:


----------



## shorty (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice pics! That's a little mantis. What kind of camera/lens are you using? I usually ask people this because I am considering buying a camera myself and am trying to pic the perfect camera that I don't have to spend 5 grand on. Right now the new Canon Rebel is on the top of my list.


----------

